# Allergic 9 month old Spoo Reggie and Stella&Chewy frozen patties



## LSK (Nov 27, 2012)

Well, after the results of his saliva allergy test came back with an allergy to Chicken, Turkey, Salmon, chicken eggs and all grains,soy products and potatoes, I decided to go with raw completely. Reggie's breeder strongly suggested it from the start but my Vet scared me off on it. So now he is getting 2 1/2 large frozen Stella & Chewy patties a day (with a tablespoon of coconut oil and multi-tab of vitamin in the morning.) My question is, is this enough food???? It feels skimpy to me. Opinions?


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

There is a table with a ratio to the dogs weight and then you feed a percentage of raw food per weight. I just about freaked out when I worked out that my little toys get about 2/3 cup per day total or 1/3 plus a bone. It didnt seem much but they are doing great and I keep watching their weight.

Check: Calculate


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

If that amount is what is recommended on the bag, it probably is Okay! I feed Molly dehydrated raw in the morning and all she gets is 1/4 cup! (if she is just getting raw chicken she get 1 small wing!) Then in her bowl she gets 1/4 cup of kibble to free feed for the day plus maybe a bully stick or 3" treachea and training treats which are the size of my thumbnail. So all in all she is only getting 1/2 cup food per day and is neither thin nor fat...... 
Of course she is only 11.5" tall and 11lbs. LOL!

P.S. Yeah, we cheat a lot too, and I let her have a bite or two of my dinner!(Bad Mommy!)


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

LSK said:


> So now he is getting 2 1/2 large frozen Stella & Chewy patties a day (with a tablespoon of coconut oil and multi-tab of vitamin in the morning.) My question is, is this enough food???? It feels skimpy to me. Opinions?


I'm not sure what he was eating before, but if it was a commercial food like kibble, you should be able to find a calorie count either on the package or on the manufacturer's website. Once you've got that, you can figure out how many calories he was eating per day.

Look on the Stella and Chewy's package for the calorie count of each patty. If it's not on the package, they have the calorie counts posted for all their foods on their website. Once you know that, you can just match the amount of calories he was getting in his previous food.

Alternately, you can use the feeding calculator on the website which will allow you to figure out how much to feed a growing puppy Stella & Chewy's - Feeding Guide

For what it's worth, you can save yourself some money and stop feeding the multi vitamin. Stella and Chewy's is balanced to AAFCO standards which means it has more than enough of all the vitamins and minerals dogs require.


----------



## LSK (Nov 27, 2012)

Well Reggie threw up all his Stella frozen patty dinner last night....could be a one off but I'm probably going to go back to Orijen Regional Red and add a small patty in it for taste. Could be all raw is too rich for him?


----------

